# RMI java.lang.ClassNotFoundException



## Templon (1. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich beschäftige mich gerade ein wenig mit RMI und bin auf folgendes Problem gestossen:



heidiweber hat gesagt.:


> Da ich den Server und den CLient in unterschiedlichen Projekten, mit unterschiedlichen Packages, habe, kam dann die Meldung:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Dann habe ich ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin eben auf diesen Thread gestossen aus dem ich gerade zitiert habe (http://www.java-forum.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=295725). Nur wurde die Frage leider nicht beantwortet. Kann mir jemand sagen warum das so ist?

Gruss Templon


----------



## mvitz (1. Okt 2009)

Vermutlich kennt die von dir gestartete rmiregistry deine Klassen nicht.

Lösung:

Deine Klassen bevor du die rmiregistry startest in den CLASSPATH mit aufnehmen.


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2009)

Normalerweise reicht das verwendete Interface. Die Implementierungsklasse braucht man "auf der anderen Seite" nicht.

- Alex


----------

